# I need info lol



## ~demon (Jan 1, 2009)

Okay i need some info about making a viv plants only might add a spider so it is funner looking  so i need th following things answered:
#1 i can only use potting soil from outside so is this good?
#2 is a mushroom good for a viv with plants only? or will it die ?
#3 now that thats outta the way here is the big one how will i decorate the tank and how long will it take?

thanks for all the help that you give me


----------



## kawickstrom (Oct 3, 2008)

If I were you I would spend a few days just reading all you can on this site. There is a pleothra of info on here.
But for your questions....
1) I wouldn't. You dont know where its been or what chemicals have been added to it or been sprayed on it.
2) Mushrooms are fine. But it sounds like you want to plant them. Hmmmm Good luck with that.
3) It all depends on what you want to do and how long you want to take. I can spend weeks on one viv getting it just right.


----------



## Sitting_Duck (Sep 28, 2008)

1.
> Same as above ^^
2.

3. Anywhere from 10 minutes to months. It all depends on what you wana do. If all your doing is attacking corkbark to the back, making a drainage layer(leca-screen-dirt) then planting, it shouldn't take long at all.

On the other hand, if you want to design a 50 gallon tank with waterfalls and various mosses and backgrounds, it could take a month.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

2) Mushrooms are just the fruiting body of a fungus. The actual fungus consists of a root-like mass (called the mycelium) that can be surprising large. Just picking a mushroom and sticking it in the dirt will not work, unless you get lucky and transfer some spores.


----------



## ~demon (Jan 1, 2009)

zBrinks said:


> 2) Mushrooms are just the fruiting body of a fungus. The actual fungus consists of a root-like mass (called the mycelium) that can be surprising large. Just picking a mushroom and sticking it in the dirt will not work, unless you get lucky and transfer some spores.


im not really planting them im just going to put soil in and see if i get them 
and i might be putting in grass seeds and stuff im just a kid so im gettting some experince with plants that are simple and not that costly so grass seed works great for me if anyone wants to know what im doing i think ill go with something like this then move along up the ranks Moss Terrariums


----------



## Sitting_Duck (Sep 28, 2008)

Becareful, most of the grass seeds that say things like "quick grow" are loaded with fertilizers. So make sure you find one without, or just use a different plant.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I guess the the question in my mind is what kind of animal are you planning on beside a spider? If you are just building a terrarium I think your plan is OK and will give you much experience on what works and what does not. 

I don't keep any animals so I use things from my 'yard' all the time. I don't use ANY pesticides outside so there are none here nor do I maintain a lawn. Leaf litter from the woods would be your best bet. Normally lawns are a horrible place to get moss and soil since many people use broad leaf herbicides which pretty much kills anything but grass. Not to mention the large amounts of fertilizers that remain unused in the soil.

I have built many terrariums doing what your are planning and some turned out fantastic and lasted for years.


----------



## ~demon (Jan 1, 2009)

Im done it its just a test thingy but its done oh and i forgot to mention i used bird seed is this okay?


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Very good. Picture?


----------



## ~demon (Jan 1, 2009)

Um yeah about that i will get you a pic but it will be a linky plus there is just dirt because the seeds havent grown yet


----------



## ~demon (Jan 1, 2009)

Okay as promised here is the picture [note all pics are taken with web cam]
http://z13.invisionfree.com/Vivariums/index.php?act=Attach&type=post&id=8147


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Interesting! What kind of seeds? Grass seed?


----------



## ~demon (Jan 1, 2009)

birdseed [it kinda grows into a grassy plant]


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Most likely millet. This just goes to show anything green in a jar is pleasing for the most part. Good luck with you experiment!


----------



## ~demon (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanx ill be making a log on my site.


----------



## ~demon (Jan 1, 2009)

Hey harry im done a little of my log here it is Vivariums -> My vivaruim log i hope you injoy it


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

So, what do you planning on keeping in it. A vivarium will need an animal otherwise it's a terrarium. I suspect the seed will spout in a week or so. Once millet begins to grow it grows fast so have your shears ready. I have some suggestions on cheap containers also that work great and cost nothing. Some stores will even give you free ones. They are the containers they use to put cakes, party platters and things like that in. Most all are tossed after they are used but they work great for many terrarium plants.


----------



## ~demon (Jan 1, 2009)

what would you put in it?


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Well, I really don't know. I would need to know the size first. Whatever it is you will have to feed it of course. It looks much too small for any type of lizard or reptile in general. Maybe a cool spider. But as I said before sticking anything in there you need to figure out how to feed it.


----------



## ~demon (Jan 1, 2009)

I still cant see any develepment in the seeds should i give up??


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Sadly some birdseed has a germination inhibitor mixed in to prevent them from sprouting. That may well be the case. Have you thought about taking a stool in the woods and picking up some moss to try? It can make a nice small terrarium and many times it already has some small plants already in it. How much light is your terrarium getting?


----------



## ~demon (Jan 1, 2009)

Well i actually have another viv now [or terrium]that has some hides in it for my larder beetles aka the clean up crew and its winter out so how am i supposed to get moss?


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Well here in North Carolina the moss does most of it's real growing this time of year so that's the best time to find it. But, if you are in areas that have constant snow cover then it could be a problem. But, I'd be willing to bet it's there and green under the snow.


----------



## ~demon (Jan 1, 2009)

harrywitmore said:


> Well here in North Carolina the moss does most of it's real growing this time of year so that's the best time to find it. But, if you are in areas that have constant snow cover then it could be a problem. But, I'd be willing to bet it's there and green under the snow.


i live in canada and i could go looking also are you on my site?


----------



## ~demon (Jan 1, 2009)

Brining this up again i got moss but only a bit will it grow?


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I may and it may not. It's always a crap shoot but if it stays humid and gets bright light it should last for at least a while. Try to give it the light levels it was receiving when you collected it. There are so many different species of moss and they like very different conditions.


----------



## Sitting_Duck (Sep 28, 2008)

Could you repost the links to your pics? The current one says that its not there.


----------



## ~demon (Jan 1, 2009)

Oh yeah i forgot i moved my board so here is a new pic of my new vivaruim http://z13.invisionfree.com/Terrariums/index.php?act=Attach&type=post&id=196508


----------



## ~demon (Jan 1, 2009)

Hey harry why does my moss have little stocks on it?


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

~demon said:


> Hey harry why does my moss have little stocks on it?


I think you mean stalks and I'm pretty sure that they are developing spore.


----------



## ~demon (Jan 1, 2009)

harrywitmore said:


> I think you mean stalks and I'm pretty sure that they are developing spore.


is that good?


----------



## Sitting_Duck (Sep 28, 2008)

Is that stuff in a bag? I can't tell.


----------



## ~demon (Jan 1, 2009)

Lol no its in a kritter keeper with plastic wrap on it!


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

*Heatfreak vs ~demon*


* Head to head....time to get it on!*

* "The bungle in the jungle"*


* Tiketz stil avielable*











Man....I'm going to He** for sure.....


----------



## ~demon (Jan 1, 2009)

well another question can moss be kept in water?


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Some can some can't. The reference you sent me is excellent. I think you should study it for this answer. Many mosses will grow both ways given enough quality moisture. I will let you post this reference here if you wish. It's a great article.


----------



## Mac (Aug 14, 2007)

Philsuma said:


> *Heatfreak vs ~demon*
> 
> 
> * Head to head....time to get it on!*
> ...



Haha, that made me laugh!!! I am guessing you are refering to that particularly intense thread... led by that particular person...


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Not any one particular post or thread and certainly not because of any stance on any issue.

Just funn'in @ all the questions being asked by both and the refusal to search or look things up....

It's all good though....I love those little guys...really



...I...probably shoulda deleated that post.....

Eagles lost.....

Not....doing....too .....good....


----------



## iridebmx (Oct 29, 2008)

calm down...lol
hes just looking for some answers for his new "prodject" (vivariums are us)


----------



## ~demon (Jan 1, 2009)

Harry has a point i should read and study that article!


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

~demon said:


> Harry has a point i should read and study that article!


I'm sure it wouldn't kill ya!


----------



## ~demon (Jan 1, 2009)

Well i have read some of it but it just lead me to more questions But i did go out today and got tons more moss!


----------

